# 7 channels driven vs 2 channels driven



## Stump909 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm currently in the market for an AVR. Currently I have my choices narrowed down to a Denon 2313CI or a Onkyo 809. Here is where I'm confused: The onkyo is rated 135W 2-channels and the Denon is 105W 7 channels. For my 6.1 setup, would 7 discrete channels be optimal or is it just a marketing gimmick by Denon?
Theoretically discrete amps should be better, but why is the Onkyo similarly priced if it splits the power when more channels are being driven?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stump909 said:


> I'm currently in the market for an AVR. Currently I have my choices narrowed down to a Denon 2313CI or a Onkyo 809. Here is where I'm confused: The onkyo is rated 135W 2-channels and the Denon is 105W 7 channels. For my 6.1 setup, would 7 discrete channels be optimal or is it just a marketing gimmick by Denon?
> Theoretically discrete amps should be better, but why is the Onkyo similarly priced if it splits the power when more channels are being driven?


Hello,
While rated power is something I do not put a great deal of stock in usually, the Onkyos tend to come the closest to meeting the spec and often exceeding it. In addition, the 809 has what many believe to be the finest Video Processor chips in HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo. And another big difference is the Onkyo offers Preamp Outputs for adding an Outboard Power Amplifier.

The Denon offers Airplay Support and will more than likely also offer better Resale Value. Moreover, unless you are using inefficient speakers and or are using a large room for your HT, the Denon probably offers more than enough power. Especially if using a Subwoofer and crossing over all channels to 80hz. All the same, I would go with the Onkyo as it offers more flexibility, better Video Processing, THX Post Processing, and more power. The Denon will more than likely run cooler and Denon makes a very reliable AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

besides what jack points out Here is the way I see it, the Denon weighs 24lbs and the Onkyo weighs 40lbs that in its self says a lot as to it capability to output much closer to its rated specifications. hands down the 809 wins if your looking for a solid receiver.


----------



## Stump909 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the input. The video processors do sound nice, but what sort of impact would they have on input lag (video games)? Also would the ISF calibrations be more efficient than editing the settings on my projector? My speakers are rather inefficient as well. I bought 6 Infinity p363's during the Fry's fire sale and even though they are rated 8-ohms, the reviews I read clearly show they dip into 4-ohms at certain frequencies. If I'm not mistaken, you think inefficient speakers would work better with the Onkyo?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stump909 said:


> Thanks for the input. The video processors do sound nice, but what sort of impact would they have on input lag (video games)? Also would the ISF calibrations be more efficient than editing the settings on my projector? My speakers are rather inefficient as well. I bought 6 Infinity p363's during the Fry's fire sale and even though they are rated 8-ohms, the reviews I read clearly show they dip into 4-ohms at certain frequencies. If I'm not mistaken, you think inefficient speakers would work better with the Onkyo?



If anything, using the AVR to upsample to 1080p, would more than likely decrease the input lag as the Projector would be fed its Native Resolution. The 809 would not really break a sweat driving the Primus array. Indeed, if using an AVR with a weak Power Supply, it could run into issues.

An ISF Calibration would be complimentary to using an AVR/SSP with excellent Video Processing. While certainly using various video modes can decrease response time and these are the modes which a Calibrator would disable. What Front Projector are you using?


----------



## Stump909 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I'm not using one just yet, but currently I have the room spec'd for a Panny AE7000u. The chances of that changing are slim, but some russian sites have been talking about the 8000u coming out this September...

Back on the subject of input lag: I understand that a native resolution would give the quickest response time, but the 360 can do its own upscaling. Would the chips in the Onkyo be more efficient at 1080p upscaling than the 360 itself? If I ran the projector in game mode (which disables features to increase response time) would running the 360 at 720p(native) and using the AVR for image adjustments give the best results?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Stump909 said:


> Well I'm not using one just yet, but currently I have the room spec'd for a Panny AE7000u. The chances of that changing are slim, but some russian sites have been talking about the 8000u coming out this September...
> 
> Back on the subject of input lag: I understand that a native resolution would give the quickest response time, but the 360 can do its own upscaling. Would the chips in the Onkyo be more efficient at 1080p upscaling than the 360 itself? If I ran the projector in game mode (which disables features to increase response time) would running the 360 at 720p(native) and using the AVR for image adjustments give the best results?


If using the Vida/Qdeo then I would say yes. Also, I would highly recommend also checking out the Sony VPL-HW30ES SXRD Projector. It has won countless awards and it is the best under $3000 FP I have ever seen by a large margin. Gaming Modes do indeed turn off video processing which tends to add lag. Not all Gaming Modes are created equal, but Panasonic's implementation is quite good.

Here are some reviews of the 30ES:
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-hd-projector
http://www.hometheater.com/content/sony-vpl-hw30es-3d-sxrd-projector
http://www.whathifi.com/review/sony-vpl-hw30es
http://www.projectorreviews.com/sony/vpl-hw30es/
http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/audio-visual/projectors/sony-vpl-hw30es-1032336/review
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/projectors/1287925/sony-vpl-hw30es
While the Panasonic is excellent, I really think the Sony is comparable to about every $5000 FP I have ever seen.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Stump909 (Jun 18, 2012)

I had considered the sony, but two limitations lead me to the Panny. The first was the automatic zoom since I'll be using a 2.35 screen (I may be mistaken how manuel zooming works). Second was the general brightness. I plan on using the projector in with a lot of ambient light for regular use, and dark room for movies. The panny's normal mode gets me about 30fl which should work well with the lights on and 17fl with Cinema 2.


----------

